# Settling in a new horse



## Shady

All being well, I will get my horse tomorrow. Very excited, but staying wary as things have gone awry before. But if things go as planned and I do get him, is there any advice you can give me to help settle him in? I have read up a lot on the internet, and most say not to ride them for the first couple of weeks, but I only have him on a 2 week trial, and want to make sure that I'm we are compatible in that respect. Obviously I rode him to try him a couple weeks ago, but I'd still like to make sure. Would you agree that he shouldn't be ridden? Or does it all depend on how well he copes with the move and intro to his new stable?

I'm sorry to be a pain, and I know I sound like a complete idiot, but this is all new to me. I have worked with horses before, but never have I owned one. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance <3


----------



## AlexArt

It takes 6 to 12 months for a horse to really settle and get to know and trust you. I would say as you have him on trial I'd let him settle for the first few days minimum and ask nothing more of him than the absolute basics - feet, grooming and leading to and from the field. 
I'd then do some inhand stuff with him in the field, if he's really chilled out and has done it before then a little long lining, and depending on his age and what he has done before some lunging - but start as if you were starting a new horse just at walk and trot so he learns your voice commands. Keep things short and sweet and always end on a positive note, if necessary do several short sessions in a day rather than one long one.
Then start some inhand stuff out of the field - a nice little walk twice a day where you would normally hack, if he is still chilled and listening to you after a good few outings then I'd do some ridden work in the field first - always have someone with you - never ride a new horse alone. See how he goes and then take for a short hack with someone walking with you to keep an eye and make sure nothing happens. 
I know it is alot to cram into 2 weeks but that is a very short time period to get to know and trust an animal so do be patient!!!


----------



## Fluffed

6-12 MONTHS? Really? Where did you get that from? How do competition horses cope? I'm really interested as I've never had that issue with any new horse I've worked with. 

OP, don't ride for a couple of days, don't feed anything that'll hot him up, but don't make any drastic changes to his diet. When you start him, ride first in his field - lunge him beforehand if necessary - and once he's warmed up, burnt off any excess energy and calm, take him on a gentle hack. Let him look around, don't expect him to concentrate too much and lots of praise afterwards.

If he's on trial, you'll want to see him in lots of different situations. Does he lunge ok? Is he ok to box? How does he react to dogs? Etc. etc. Think about what he'll be required to do and try to present him with appropriate situations in the time you have him to see how he is. Do NOT feel you MUST have him and consequently overlook any serious, irredeemable problems. However, if there is an issue that you feel you can deal with, negotiate a discount.

You'll be fine. Oh and congratulations!


----------



## Shady

Thank you both for your advice. I will take it on board when I start stuff with him. He wont be able to go out in the field until about Tuesday anyway, rules of the yard. (He's going to be wormed) So that will give me a couple of days to do the grooming and bonding with him in the stable. I have ridden this horse before, I actually used to ride him at the riding school I worked at, so I do know some of his faults. That was 3 years ago, so I'm sure there will be new ones to figure out. Thank you again. I'll keep you posted as to my progress.


----------



## lucylastic

How old is this horse? 
If it is fully mature I would personally be riding straight away. If he has had a long journey to get to you, then I would let him have 1 day rest with some in hand walking, then get on with it. Cooped up in a stable till Tuesday is just going to add to the stress of moving. I wouldn't do anything too demanding or strenuous but I would certainly be doing short schooling sessions and short hacks. Get him into a routine straight away. IMO there is no point in a 2 week trial if the horse is going to spend it grazing.


----------



## Fluffed

Shady said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I will take it on board when I start stuff with him. He wont be able to go out in the field until about Tuesday anyway, rules of the yard. (He's going to be wormed)


If that's the case, I'd be riding straight away as Lucylastic says.


----------



## Melx

I agree that is takes 6-12 months for a horse to 100% settle in there surroundings, and be 100% comfortable with you and the yard atmosphere. This goes for any horse. And competition horses as stated, Just because they are going around to shows doesnt mean they are settled, they are doing the job they have been trained to do.

With any new horse I get I use the first week as ground work (leading/grooming) and lunging/freeschooling, and then get on in the second week. I, personally, like the horse to get used to my voice aids from the ground first and then I ride the following week. This to me is just caution as well.
Are you aloud to free school at your yard? If so as he is going to be in for the first few days use this and lunging to get rid of the hyperactiveness of new surroundings and also any built up energy from being in, and once he has got this out of his system then get down to working him properly and starting a bond between you. Lots of praise is a good idea too as a reward if he is well behaved!!

It is one of them things that everybody has a different opinion on, I know a lot of people who will ALWAYS get on then straight off the box, but that just isnt for me and I prefer to start wth the ground work and lunging.
Once he is with you your gut feeling should be able to guide you into what to do with him, as strange as that sounds! 

Hope all goes well


----------



## Fluffed

Melx said:


> I agree that is takes 6-12 months for a horse to 100% settle in there surroundings, and be 100% comfortable with you and the yard atmosphere. This goes for any horse. And competition horses as stated, Just because they are going around to shows doesnt mean they are settled, they are doing the job they have been trained to do.


Competition horses will be in work as soon as they get to their new home. No competition rider is going to give their new horse, that is there to help earn them money, 6-12 months to settle in.


----------



## Shady

Well, I actually went on the owners advice in the end, to keep as close to his usual routine as possible, and she suggested to ride him that night. I spent some time with him first, grooming him and getting his stable comfortable for him. On the advice of the staff at the yard, I will not be turning him out over the two week period, just because the owner is likely to cause trouble if he gets an injury from being out in the field. So I will be riding him every day for two weeks. 

Sunday night, was interesting. I knew he had issues with being mounted (he's an ex riding school horse and tried every trick in the book) and as I tried to get on he buggered off down the school. Fortunately I was prepared and I didn't let him go, took him back and tried again. It took three attempts, but once he realized he wasn't going to win he gave up and let me mount. Once on him he was an angel, didn't spook at anything. Last night, I had some of the girls from the yard to witness his 'naughty' streak when mounting.... and guess what? He barely did anything lol. He just stood there and let me get on. And once again, he was an angel to ride. My only concern now is that the people at the yard think that I am too good a rider for his capabilities and advise me to look at something more... idk, forward going and capable, but then I know he has more to give, he just needs coaxing. 

But we'll see. So far so good. I'm planning on taking him out for a little hack this afternoon, just to see how he goes


----------



## lucylastic

Good news. Hope it continues to go well. And FWIW I think the advice about not turning out is good advice.
All horses have a quirk or two and the advantage of a trial is you get to see those quirks and can decide if it is something you can cope with or not.


----------



## momentofmadness

If I buy a horse.... I bring it home and get on the next day.. start as i mean to go on.. no giving the horse false pretences... If i buy it to compete thats what I train to do.. 
Plus its also worth finding out about any quirks early on..


----------



## momentofmadness

Shady said:


> Well, I actually went on the owners advice in the end, to keep as close to his usual routine as possible, and she suggested to ride him that night. I spent some time with him first, grooming him and getting his stable comfortable for him. On the advice of the staff at the yard, I will not be turning him out over the two week period, just because the owner is likely to cause trouble if he gets an injury from being out in the field. So I will be riding him every day for two weeks.
> 
> Sunday night, was interesting. I knew he had issues with being mounted (he's an ex riding school horse and tried every trick in the book) and as I tried to get on he buggered off down the school. Fortunately I was prepared and I didn't let him go, took him back and tried again. It took three attempts, but once he realized he wasn't going to win he gave up and let me mount. Once on him he was an angel, didn't spook at anything. Last night, I had some of the girls from the yard to witness his 'naughty' streak when mounting.... and guess what? He barely did anything lol. He just stood there and let me get on. And once again, he was an angel to ride. My only concern now is that the people at the yard think that I am too good a rider for his capabilities and advise me to look at something more... idk, forward going and capable, but then I know he has more to give, he just needs coaxing.
> 
> But we'll see. So far so good. I'm planning on taking him out for a little hack this afternoon, just to see how he goes


Regards letting him out.. What if he is a beggar to catch? nothing worse than having a horse that once it gets out you can't get it back in..


----------



## Shady

All went well! Sunday and Monday I needed someone to hold him whilst I mounted, but once I was on him he was fine. On Tuesday I was determined to try get on without help, after all there wont be someone around ALL the time. And things went... bad >_< He galloped off down the school and I couldn't hold him. He did this three times before I managed to get on him off the ground (which I don't like doing) but I GOT ON!! On Wednesday I did some basic ground work with him, taking him up to the mounting block but not getting on, progressing to me standing on the mounting block, then to me getting on. It took only 20mins to get him to stand nicely. I got on and off several times and the last two times he just stood there. Last night, I literally took him to the mounting block and got on straight away, same tonight.

He's been so good, I mean he's been stuck in his stable all day, had 4 hay nets of haylage (which according to the owner makes him fizzy and crazy) a day and he's been a little angel when I've been riding him. Popped over some jumps, and even took him out on a hack tonight (which again the owner says he gets strong and crazy) and he was such a good boy. Going to try riding him in the field soon, if that goes well then I think I'll keep him. So far we have handled everything that has been thrown at us lol.


----------



## lucylastic

Well done. So glad to hear it's going well. He's tried his first quirk already re the mounting issue and you dealt with it fairly quickly so sounds like it's going to work out well.


----------



## Shady

Today, I took him into the field for a look around before I got on him and rode. He was fine, but as I left the field he bolted 0_0 I was so scared, it was on the road, I mean, it's a quiet country road, but still!! So it gave me a bit of a fright and I didn't ride him this morning. however, I knew I needed to try him in the field today or I would over think things and never do it, and that wouldn't be fair on me or the horse. So this evening I went back up and after schooling him briefly in the school, I took him into the field. He was.... so good. He looked at things, but didn't spook. I walked, trotted and cantered and he was fine. I want to try him in the showjumping paddock next  I am very pleased with how well he is doing though, and how much he is looking after me.


----------



## momentofmadness

Shady said:


> Today, I took him into the field for a look around before I got on him and rode. He was fine, but as I left the field he bolted 0_0 I was so scared, it was on the road, I mean, it's a quiet country road, but still!! So it gave me a bit of a fright and I didn't ride him this morning. however, I knew I needed to try him in the field today or I would over think things and never do it, and that wouldn't be fair on me or the horse. So this evening I went back up and after schooling him briefly in the school, I took him into the field. He was.... so good. He looked at things, but didn't spook. I walked, trotted and cantered and he was fine. I want to try him in the showjumping paddock next  I am very pleased with how well he is doing though, and how much he is looking after me.


A horse bolting I wouldn't say was looking after you.. do you know why he bolted? Also Im just curious how long have you been riding have you owned your own before and how old is he and his size and type/breed..


----------



## Shady

He is approximately 11 years old (This is what it says on passport, but I think he's older.) He is a 14.2 piebald cob. And it was the fact that the horses in the next field began to play up that he took off down the road. (I wasn't riding him at this point, just leading him in hand) He did stop and let me catch him only a few feet away. 

I have been riding for.... years. Probably about 10 or 11 years. This will be my first horse I have owned, but I have worked with horses in liveries, dressage yards and riding schools, also within a rescue center, so I am quite used to their little quirks. I am not delusional, I know that there is no such thing as a perfect horse, and even though he's being good now when I ride him, I know there will be times when he is an absolute git, because that's horses  But all I want to know is that, I feel safe, even if he's playing up (he's done a little buck or two in the school before and I haven't batted an eyelid at it).


----------



## momentofmadness

Shady said:


> He is approximately 11 years old (This is what it says on passport, but I think he's older.) He is a 14.2 piebald cob. And it was the fact that the horses in the next field began to play up that he took off down the road. (I wasn't riding him at this point, just leading him in hand) He did stop and let me catch him only a few feet away.
> 
> I have been riding for.... years. Probably about 10 or 11 years. This will be my first horse I have owned, but I have worked with horses in liveries, dressage yards and riding schools, also within a rescue center, so I am quite used to their little quirks. I am not delusional, I know that there is no such thing as a perfect horse, and even though he's being good now when I ride him, I know there will be times when he is an absolute git, because that's horses  But all I want to know is that, I feel safe, even if he's playing up (he's done a little buck or two in the school before and I haven't batted an eyelid at it).


Thats the right attitude to have.. I will put up or rather when I rode.. I would put up with any bucking bronco.. But if it has a rear in it.. I would not get on.. if he can take off in hand.. make sure you always have a bit on him when leading.. stop him thinking he can get off before he starts..


----------



## Nakeshamoon

When I worked at a livery yard the horses generally got 2-3 days to settle in and then depending on how fit they are either start groundwork or school work. Unless a horse is clearly stressed by the move or there is a problem that is causing more concern there is no reason why you cant start doing school work after a couple of days.


----------



## CountrySmiths

I always think it's odd that people say don't ride for a couple of weeks when you buy a horse - and yet think nothing of taking their horse to a show, camp, on holiday, etc and ride it straight away without giving it 2 weeks to get used to the strange place! OK the owner is the same but the place is different, and when you buy a horse the horse has to get used to change of owner and change of place, but when people send horses away to be backed or schooled trainers don't give the horse 2 weeks to settle in before they start work!

I always try to get a new horse into a routine as soon as I bring it home and will ride it the following day. I think the quicker a regular routine is established the quicker they settle in.


----------



## Nakeshamoon

CountrySmiths said:


> I always think it's odd that people say don't ride for a couple of weeks when you buy a horse - and yet think nothing of taking their horse to a show, camp, on holiday, etc and ride it straight away without giving it 2 weeks to get used to the strange place! OK the owner is the same but the place is different, and when you buy a horse the horse has to get used to change of owner and change of place, but when people send horses away to be backed or schooled trainers don't give the horse 2 weeks to settle in before they start work!
> 
> I always try to get a new horse into a routine as soon as I bring it home and will ride it the following day. I think the quicker a regular routine is established the quicker they settle in.


I agree! I think its more important that they are kept with their friends, I know this rarely happens, but its sad when pecking orders are having to be establised every other week, this is what stresses horses out.


----------



## leahandella

i would say see how well he settles in give it a few days and if it does go well lunge him then ride him but if not put him in the manage when you ride a different horse


----------

